# Netbeans oder JBuilder .oder ?



## Achim (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

habe für mich eine wichtige Frage, bisher habe ich mit dem jcreator gearbeitet, und nun habe ich mir den Netbeans runtergeladen..ich frage mich ob das die richtige entscheidung ist um GUI zu programmieren, oder ist es vielleicht besser auf eclipse umzusteigen, und damit alles zu machen...oder eher der JBuilder ??? da alles zeit kostet möchte ich natürlich eher eins gut beherrschen, anstatt von jedem nur sehr wenig... :### ..
..und wo kann ich den JBuilder und eclipse  kostenlos downloaden?..

..ivh wollte gerade mit netbeans eine Tschenrechner GUI machen,...ich bekomme aber nur ein grossen Button hin,
wie kann ich die in 10 kleine Buttons teilen ???.also ein einfacher rechner +*-/ 0-10, EingabeFeld, Überschrift, Entertaste...


Danke....


----------



## Beni (24. Aug 2004)

Da die alle gratis sind, probierst du am besten einfach mal ein bisschen aus. JBuilder, Eclipse. Persönlich bevorzuge ich Eclipse, das Ding kann einfach mehr.

Und zu den graphischen Oberflächen: schnapp dir ein gutes Buch (z.B. das Javabuch), und lies dich ein. Wenn du was lernen willst, solltest du auf GUI-Tools verzichten, und alles von Hand schreiben. (und wie man mehrere Buttons macht ist garantiert in dem Buch beschrieben).


----------



## Pulvertoastman (25. Aug 2004)

Achim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..und wo kann ich den JBuilder und eclipse  kostenlos downloaden?..



Die JBuilder X Foundation kannst du von http://borland.com/products/downloads/download_jbuilder.html kostenlos herunterladen.


----------



## Calamitous (25. Aug 2004)

wobei ich als Gratis Version den JBuilder nicht empfehlen kann da ihm einige Funktionen nicht benutzt werden können!
wie zB was ich sehr schnell informativ finde einfach mit dem Mauszeiger über die Variable und als ToolTipText gibts den value und noch wichtiger ich kann Funktionen nicht inspizieren!

wenn du nicht raubkopieren  :noe:   :wink:  willst dann empfehle ich hierfür netbeans oder eclipse
bei den auf Dauer kostenpflichtigen; ist der häufig vergessene IntelliJ noch empfehlenswert!


----------

